# Question on feeding raw bones



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Today, for the first time, I bought a few small frozen raw beef bones. I tried giving one to Katie and one to Jake, both refused. I gave one to Bo, and he devoured every piece of meat on it, and left just the bone. My question is, I did not thaw the bones first, should I have? Bo didn't seem to care, but the others walked away. If I am supposed to thaw them first, how long should I thaw them for?

Also, how often should I give them a bone? 

Thanks!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Thawing will probably make the bones have an appealing aroma, to dogs anyway. They don't smell much when they're frozen. Also I would be concerned about teeth chipping on a frozen bone. 

My dogs eat a raw diet so they get bones every day. Sometimes if it is really hot during the summer and they have a bone they want to gnaw on for a while I'll put it in a plastic bag and freeze it, taking it out a few hours before I give it back to them. 

Also look for the type of bones that have something in it for the dogs, marrow or bits of meat attached. My dogs don't get too excited about just a plain bone.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I'll began thawing the bones next time I feed them. The bones I am feeding are the organic raw bones from Nature's Variety and sold at a specialty pet store, along with a large selection of Nature Variety's other raw meats, bones, ect. The bones do contain chunks of meat on them, which is what Bo enjoyed the most. Once the meat was gone, he lost interest, LOL. He just had a dental last month and he already has another cavity, so I am hoping that he will continue to have interest in the raw bones and it'll help keep his teeth clean naturally. At his age, putting him under anesthesia (again) just to have his teeth cleaned really freaks me out.

I'm going to start off with twice a week feedings of the bones, and hopefully work my way up to everyday or at least every other day.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## My Mutt (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi just catching up on all the new happenings. I give frozen bones in the summer when it is hot out. It is Sam's favorite treat. I always make sure there is lots of meat on it. I think you will find that Bo's teeth will clean up nicely and the plaque will soon disappear. Sam is now seven and she has absolutely no plaque on her teeth at all. You can give your dog bones every day now. You don't really have to work up to a certain amount of days. If you have a butcher shop near you, they would probably be happy to give you some bones.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to add that you should only ever thaw bones in the fridge or at room temperature. Boiling, blanching or even microwaving is a no-no.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

MyRescueCrew said:


> The bones I am feeding are the organic raw bones from Nature's Variety and sold at a specialty pet store, along with a large selection of Nature Variety's other raw meats, bones, ect. The bones do contain chunks of meat on them, which is what Bo enjoyed the most.


I wouldn't feed any weight bearing bones from a large animal such as a cow. These bones are very dense and I have known several dogs who chipped or cracked teeth chewing on them. In the raw feeding world they are known as "wreck" bones because they will wreck your dog's teeth. Softer bones are much better. Also chewing on these wreck bones is like rubbing the teeth with sandpaper.



> He just had a dental last month and he already has another cavity, so I am hoping that he will continue to have interest in the raw bones and it'll help keep his teeth clean naturally. At his age, putting him under anesthesia (again) just to have his teeth cleaned really freaks me out.


Switching your dog to a proper raw diet will work wonders for his teeth. My 8yo Great Dane, Abby, has the pearly whites of a 6 week old puppy. She has never had her teeth cleaned in her life. She has no tarter, plaque, or gum disease on any of her teeth.


----------



## bugirll (Jul 24, 2008)

If i go to the grocery store or butcher, what kind of bone do I ask for? 

megan


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Megan, you can ask for knuckle bones, marrow bones, rib bones, beef neck bones... What kind of dog do you have?

Be careful to stay away from load-bearing bones like femurs. They can crack a dog's teeth.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Megan, you can ask for knuckle bones, marrow bones, rib bones, beef neck bones... What kind of dog do you have?
> 
> Be careful to stay away from load-bearing bones like femurs. They can crack a dog's teeth.


knuckle bones and marrow bones are also weight bearing bones and can cause chipped, broken or cracked teeth. Rib bones and neck bones are great. I generally don't feed beef bones. Most of the bones I feed are chicken, turkey, pork, and deer ... all with lots of meat on them.


----------



## bugirll (Jul 24, 2008)

They are mutts, one is 17lbs and the other is 24. will chicken legs and whole wings help clean thier teeth? i want to start introducing RAW and help thier teeth.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Chicken legs and wings sound great for your dogs. 

I find that the connective tissue on beef rib bones are great for cleaning teeth as the dog really has to work to get the soft stuff off the hard bone. You MUST remove the little wiggly bone from the end or the dog could very easily pull it off and swallow it whole. I take the beef rib away as soon as the bone is clean and the dogs are gnawing on the bare bone. I think a bone that gets gnawed on is more direct help in tooth cleaning than a bone chewed up and swallowed quickly.


----------

